# impact of not following drug protocol precisely on IVF success?



## Mimiloulou (Nov 12, 2009)

I wondered how much impact not following the drug protocol has on IVF success?  I am wondering this because I'm considering donor egg IVF and obviously you can't control whether the donor follows the treatment protocol precisely.  If they forget to take their meds a few times, for example, would the impact be a) slower development of follicles (which presumably can be remedied by continuing the meds for a bit longer), b) fewer follicles/eggs for egg collection and/or c) poor quality of the eggs collected?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Not aware of any research looking at impact of protocol deviation. So not possible to say what, if any, issues could arise. 
I have seen numerous FF members miss doses, use wrong dose etc. over the years but still have successful outcomes though  I wouldn't get too hung about what if's that you can't influence.


----------

